# JM 200g action for halibut in Norway



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

It becomes a fashion to catch big fish with light tackle. 
Here is a video catching 33 kg (73 lb) halibut with 200g JM Power Spell jigging rod in Norway.
I got to fish Norway someday.


----------



## Roger (Aug 12, 2005)

Cool video Kil, I thought he almost lost it when he got that rod almost down on that real. Lots of fish for a little rod.......


----------

